# Weekend Fish Feeder Tablets/Blocks?



## ESalvi (Oct 15, 2010)

Are these ok to use? I have to go away for the weekend.. Just one night, two days.. I bought the fish feeder blocks.. Do these actually work ok, or should I find someone who can come take care of my guys while im gone? They just look weird to me.. They are white and dont appear to look anything like their food! I dont get how this is supposed to feed them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't use those. They make the water really dirty, and most bettas don't eat them anyway. Just leave your guy, he'll be fine for two days.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never used one, but my teacher does. Her fish's waters always filthy after. I don't recommend them, plus, as you said they look nothing like the pellets. I also suspect they give them to other tropical fish like guppies and platys, who have different nutritional needs. Basically, it won't hurt him to fast.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

A big, fat NO!!!! They will make a MESS of your water - YIKES!!! 

Your betta will be fine without food for the short time you will be gone.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

As everyone else said, it's not advised. Bettas can live for up to three weeks without eating (though it's definitely not advised to let them go that long), so 2 days is nothing. Whenever I go on weeklong vacations they're completely fine without eating, if a bit irritable when I return. Anyways, bettas are advised to be fasted once a week normally, so a 2 days and 1 night is nothing.


----------



## ESalvi (Oct 15, 2010)

really? fasting for a week is advised? how often? 
the blocks i got are specifically for Bettas. and it says its a "non-cloudy" block.. which i guess means, it wont cloud the water, but i guess i would rather not use them.. especially if two days is nothing for them.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Not fasting for a week, fasting once a week. 

I'd just return the blocks if you didn't open them and just go without feeding, they'll be fine.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of the things labelled at pet stores are just a gimmick...special water treatment for bettas is the same thhing as any water conditioner, but it costs you more for a lot less! 

It's recommended to fast your betta one day during the week to help with their digestion. I fast mine during the weekend.


----------



## ESalvi (Oct 15, 2010)

wow, good to know!
i guess my buddies arent going to be eating next weekend. haha. 
thanks!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Should they be fasted all weekend? I only fast the girls for one day


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I only fast mine one day a week - Sunday. What people are saying is that it won't hurt them to go two days without food.


----------



## Bichir (Dec 18, 2009)

I use tropical feeder blocks for my Mystery Snail in the 33, but he eats it in a day. 
I don't advise them with Bettas. I've had a few deteriorate and the Bettas choke to death on them.
I vote NO.


----------



## NoodleSolly (Sep 20, 2010)

What do you do if you're going to be away for a while? Do automatic feeders work for bettas? Because I know there are many people who wouldn't be able to get someone to look after their betta.


----------



## Bichir (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had automatic feeders simply dump EVERYTHING in at once, destroying the water quality and killing my fish. I do not trust them what-so-ever, but that is up to the owner of the fish and the brand of the AF.


----------

